# Skinny Clown Loach problem



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

One of my clown loaches won't each much and it's slow and very skinny even when I fed it bloodworms everyday. After some reading, I suspect it has internal parasite or the skinny disease. I've read Levamisole, PraziPro or Paraguard would work, but does anyone here have any experience/success in bringing skinny clown loaches back to health ?


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I would pick up some Prazipro, it won't hurt and it could help. I have found some loaches remain skinny over time for no reason I can figure out.


----------

